
The secret of great online customer service is speed - pclark
http://blog.omgponi.es/post/93968370/the-secret-of-great-online-customer-service
======
Timothee
When I was tech support engineer many times people were really surprised and
thankful for a quick answer.

The trick is to be able to come up with an intelligent answer and not just
buying time with the customer. Even though I usually found that it's better to
respond fast asking for more info if you don't have the definite answer. The
customer usually is happy to have a quick answer but doesn't necessarily get
back to you fast. It gives you time to figure it out...

------
patio11
Apologies, empathy, fanatical dedication, and accurate responses which resolve
problems are more important than getting to someone within 5 minutes. They're
also much easier to actually put into practice for most small businesses.

If you establish and cultivate a perception that you'll be on top of all
issues within 5 minutes, then you better enjoy that beeper you just bought
yourself, because you're going to be hearing it a lot.

Adjust as appropriate for conditions in your business/industry. (If people can
die, spring for the beeper.)

